# SMOKED Qs !!!!!!!!!! +More Pics...



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Decided the red lights on the rear just stood out tooooo much!!!! Luv the new smoked ones, imo are the nutz with phantom black..   

BEFORE
View attachment 3


AFTER;
View attachment 2


OUTSIDE;
View attachment 1


----------



## big josh (Apr 26, 2009)

lookin good mate


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Certainly much better, it compliments the rear. I am thinking of having mine done, did Rik-e do them for you ?
Seasurfer


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

they look sooooooooooooo good on a black car 8) 8) looking good m8.. do the double brake light mod m8 (its a free mod and looks 8) )


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Certainly much better, it compliments the rear. I am thinking of having mine done, did Rik-e do them for you ?
> Seasurfer


No, these where done by freind who owns local bodyshop & have been painted/laquered. He has the formula just right & imo it is perfect, not too black & not too light 8) . 
I'll take some pics outside later.

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> they look sooooooooooooo good on a black car 8) 8) looking good m8.. do the double brake light mod m8 (its a free mod and looks 8) )


Cheers syd,

is it just a case off link wire & double filament bulb? 
Have not really looked at it but i have a pair off spare lights/backs which i will look at later and see.

SAV..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> is it just a case off link wire & double filament bulb?
> Have not really looked at it but i have a pair off spare lights/backs which i will look at later and see


kind of m8, this is how i did mine, there are better ways so you can change the lamp easier, but how often do they blow..and if it did it would take me 5 mins to change










no need for a new double filament bulb as oem is double filament bulb 










i belive you can get the lamp connection from a golf rear light or somthing










but my way 

clean track










pre solder










wire solderd onto lamp










thread wire round back and leave a bit of slack to make lamp removal easy










solder onto track










test and re install ....now as i said this is not the best way, but it is quick and easy mod giving you








8) 8) 8)

sorry to jump on your post SAVTT240


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

kind of m8, this is how i did mine, there are better ways so you can change the lamp easier, but how often do they blow..and if it did it would take me 5 mins to change

Syd you can jump my posts anytime with your wealth of knowledge 

Thanks for the excellent write up & pictures, i will experiment with old backings/holders or will try your way as you said it looks easy & quick to do.

Thx again.
SAV..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice dark but not to dark 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice dark but not to dark 8)


Cheers yellow_tt,

i looked at some but they where black & i really just wanted the red edge taken off so i went for the painted/laquered as he said he would start with one layer at a time & then add more if i wanted darker, but in the end i think he only applied one layer & it was perfect.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> > is it just a case off link wire & double filament bulb?
> > Have not really looked at it but i have a pair off spare lights/backs which i will look at later and see
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea and very simple but may want some extra insulation around that piece of wire or you really could have a 'smoked qs' if it shorts out on another track


----------



## stace1234 (Apr 8, 2009)

cracking mod and very simple, looks a lot easier than fitting the golf track


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Where can I get these?


----------

